# Motorcycle question



## Prouty33 (Feb 27, 2006)

I posted this on another forum, but didn't quite get the answer i was looking for...guessing you guys would be able to answer me the best. Seeing that motorcycle season is upon us, I was wondering on the legality of something. MGL states "No person shall operate a motor vehicle while wearing headphones, unless said headphones are used for communication in connection with controlling the course or movement of said vehicle."

Would it be legal to wear a single, mono headphone while riding (for music, say from an ipod in my pocket)? Or is that still too much of a distraction and restrict your hearing ability too much?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prouty33 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> My guess is any headset which covers both ears is not permitted. A single earpiece _a la_ a cellphone headset is OK.


k..thanks


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

> No person shall operate a motor vehicle while wearing headphones, _*unless said headphones are used for communication in connection with controlling the course *_or movement of said vehicle


 This was entered originally when the motorcycle test was conducted by RMV officers dictating directions to a motorcyclist wearing headphones. To interpret it any other way would be arbitrary, at best.

Aside from that point:

How would anyone see the ear plugs of an iPod if you where wearing a decent helmet?


----------



## Prouty33 (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else here that might ride, but I and most cruiser riders that i know wear a half helmet, (brain bucket, skid lid, whatever you want to call it) which leaves the ears exposed


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Prouty33 said:


> I don't know about anyone else here that might ride, but I and most cruiser riders that i know wear a half helmet, (brain bucket, skid lid, whatever you want to call it) which leaves the ears exposed


*540CMRs22.08*

"Every operator of or passenger on a motorcycle or motorized bicycle, including a passenger in a sidecar, shall wear a helmet, with a suitable retaining device in position, designed and manufactured to protect at least the area of the wearer's head above a reference plane of 2.36 inches (60 mm) above and parallel to a plane defined by the level of the exterior ear openings and the lower rim of the eye openings. Each such helmet shall meet or exceed the standards established in the USDOT Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard No. 218, 49 CFR 571.218 for motorcycle helmets as enacted and from time to time amended."

But I am am really tired of arguing this point with you folks.

:crazy:


----------



## Prouty33 (Feb 27, 2006)

If you are saying people shouldn't wear helmets that are not DOT approved, I completely agree. My helmet is DOT approved, and I wouldn't wear a helmet that wasn't. I didn't come here to start a "helmet law" battle...was just wondering if i could listen to some tunes on the way to work  ....


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Prouty33 said:


> I don't know about anyone else here that might ride, but I and most cruiser riders that i know wear a half helmet, (brain bucket, skid lid, whatever you want to call it) which leaves the ears exposed


AGAIN,

If your helmet covers your ears...


----------

